# ISO Toy Poodle in California or surrounding sates



## fishlicity (Apr 18, 2020)

H all, 

I am having a VERY difficult time finding a Toy Poodle to bring into my family. Does anyone know any breeders in California, Utah, Arizona, or Nevada that are reputable? I am finding many scams, but no real leads. I would appreciate any help you all could provide. Thank you in advance!

Felicity


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!
From memory and using the Advanced Search, I come up with

Poodles and Poodle Puppies - Standards, Miniatures and Toys | Ash's Mystical Poodles Breeders | Las Vegas, NV in Nevada
Clarion Poodles - Miniature & Toy Poodle Breeders in California
Gail Zamora's Poodles - Toy Poodle Puppies for Sale - Breeder - CA in California
Rainbow Toy Poodles | Welcome to Rainbow Toy Poodles, Breeder of 62 Champions Around the World and 13 Grand Champions! in Utah

Good resources are the official Poodle Breed Clubs. There's a breeder referral person listed in most if not all








California - The Poodle Club of America







poodleclubofamerica.org












Arizona - The Poodle Club of America







poodleclubofamerica.org












Nevada - The Poodle Club of America







poodleclubofamerica.org




No Breed Club listed in Utah but look for a listing for Breeder Referral person for regional west of the Mississippi somewhere on PCA site.

A thread with some breeder names:








Looking for Toy/Mini Breeder in CA


Hello, I am looking to add a large toy or small mini to our family. We are in California and looking for referrals for local breeders of toys and minis. We are flexible on sex and color, but would prefer a black or red boy. Can anyone refer us to some reputable California breeders? We are in...




www.poodleforum.com





From your brief comment, you sound like you know what to look for, but jic, I'll add my personal checklist for a conscientious breeder.

Hope this helps for a start. I'm sure more specific recommendations will come. Stay in touch, please!


My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed. They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better. They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own. They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract. They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines and breed to better them.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them. They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.

Breeding Program 
! to maintain, improve, strengthen the breed
by breeding to standard, for health and genetic diversity,
and will prove their dogs meet these standards by showing or competing
or by breeding from titled parents. It's not the title, but what it shows
! focus is on quality, never quantity

Breeding Parents
! registry information available
! not too old or young for breeding
! not overbred
! genetic health testing done appropriate to breed and variety
! other health testing such as eyes, hips
! results of testing on own website, OFA site or testing lab
see Health Related Publications - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.

Living Conditions
! in home with family
! breeder allows, even encourages home visits

Puppies
! routine and urgent vet care, immunizations, dewormings
! socialization
! first groomings
! registry papers
! spay/neuter not required til physical maturity is reached
! health "guarantee" generally favors the breeder, not the buyer.
health guarantee is no replacement for health testing of dam and sire.
beginning housetraining is a bonus
temperament testing is helpful

Advertising
! individual website to detail history of breeder, goals for their program
! information on dams, sires, puppies
! no trend pricing for color, gender or size,
! no marketing gimmick terms like "teacup" "royal"

! Anything not found on the website should be provided by breeder before buying

If a breeder wants me to believe that they believe in their dogs, they won't stop the investment when it comes time to find the new families. If they want to cut costs by using free advertising sites like craigslist or listing on retail marketplaces like puppyspot or puppyfind, or other classified ad sites such as newspapers, I wonder what else they've cut costs on.


----------



## Palen's Precious Poodles (Jan 19, 2021)

fishlicity said:


> H all,
> 
> I am having a VERY difficult time finding a Toy Poodle to bring into my family. Does anyone know any breeders in California, Utah, Arizona, or Nevada that are reputable? I am finding many scams, but no real leads. I would appreciate any help you all could provide. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Felicity


I live in Florida and have 2 akc registered teacup poodles


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome Palen's. You seem to have landed in an outdated thread. Please feel free to introduce yourself in a new thread. Poodle Forum is not a marketplace for puppy sales, but we are always thrilled to hear when our poodle breeding friends achieve a championship or other success. Pictures of new four footed friends are always popular. I'm going to close this thread for now to prevent any confusion.


----------

